
Google is finally making web apps first-class citizens on Android - intuzhq
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/3/14497570/google-chrome-add-to-home-screen-web-apps-android-improvements
======
tdkl
Can't wait to have all kinds of malware sites try to put shortcuts to my home
screen.

